# Buttonbush and other bee friendly shrubs



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I have buttonbush in my area of Lake Champlain. It grows in wet and flooded areas near the lake. I've been told it is a good bee plant, but I can't say it's so. Between apple trees? I wonder if the soul would be right.


----------



## matrout76 (Feb 2, 2013)

i bought some of these last summer to plant in a swampy area near my house: http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/buttonbush-cephalanthus-occidentalis.html 

they didn't bloom last summer, but hopefully the will this summer and i will update this when they do.


----------



## Robert. (Apr 1, 2021)

matrout76 said:


> i bought some of these last summer to plant in a swampy area near my house: Buttonbush - Cephalanthus Occidentalis | Shrubs | Cold Stream Farm
> 
> they didn't bloom last summer, but hopefully the will this summer and i will update this when they do.


Any updates?
Thanks!


----------

